# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش درباره ثبت نام ، شرایط و ضوابط کنکور 94

## dr.ashkan94

بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1394براي‌ پذيرش دردوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ ، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاهها و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كد رشته هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نام از*روز يكشنبه مورخ  19/11/93 (نوزدهم‌ بهمن ماه 1393) آغاز و در پايان‌ وقت‌ روز سه‌شنبه مورخ 28/11/1393 (بيست و هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1393)* پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد، لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 اقدام نمايند. 
الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌ 
داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را به‌ موقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.
1- مطالعه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام (دفترچه شمار1)درآزمون سراسري سال 1394(اين دفترچه از روز شنبه 18/11/93 از طريق سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور قابل دريافت مي باشد.)
2- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور.
3- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاهها به نشاني:  وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی براي دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي (اطلاعات دانش‌آموزي براي داوطلبان مشمول احتساب سوابق تحصيلي، شامل ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 93 با عنوان رشته هاي تحصيلي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي). 
*4- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر (19/11/93 لغايت 28/11/93).*
5- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.
6- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1394 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت مي پذيرد منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور امكان‌پذير است. لذا داوطلبان لازم است ابتدا دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام رامطالعه نموده ودرصورت واجد شرايط بودن نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به شرح ذيل، اقدام و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام برسانند.
*1- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1394:*
متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1394، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي، مقررات وظيفه عمومي، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام اتباع غير ايراني و توضيحات مربوط به سهميه ايثارگران كه در اين دفترچه راهنما درج شده در صورتي كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.
* 2-پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:*
با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان و پرداخت مبلغ 150.000 (صد و پنجاه هزار) ريال به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري (شماره سريال 12 رقمي) اقدام نمايند. 
تبصره 1- هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروههاي آزمايشي پنج‌گانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2 (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه آزمايشي 5 (زبانهاي خارجي) گردد.
تبصره 2- چنانچه داوطلبي متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (با توجه به توضيحات تبصره 3 ذيل) ‌باشد، لازم است به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي مبلغ 150.000 (صد و پنجاه هزار) ريال ديگر نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.
تبصره 3- منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي بدين صورت مي‌باشد، كه داوطلب مي‌تواند علاوه بر انتخاب يكي از گروههاي  آزمايشي (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي و يا علوم انساني) به عنوان گروه آزمايشي اصلي در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود. به عبارت ديگر هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند بطور همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني شركت نمايد.
تبصره 4- چنانچه داوطلبي علاقمند به شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي باشد، لازم است نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 000/80 (هشتاد هزار) ريال ديگر نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.
تبصره 5- در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد. 
تبصره 6- در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه‌هاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي تهران به اطلاع مي‌رساند در صورت اعلام رسمي وزارت آموزش و پرورش براي پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاههاي فوق، موضوع در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون و يا درزمان انتخاب رشته اطلاع‌رساني خواهد شد.
*تذكرات مهم :*
1- در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 پذيرش دانشجو در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي: ارتباط تصويري، طراحي پارچه، طراحي صحنه، طراحي لباس، عكاسي، كارداني هنرهاي تجسمي، كتابت و نگارگري، مجسمه سازي و نقاشي ، طراحي صنعتي ، ادبيات نمايشي، بازيگري ـ كارگرداني، نمايش عروسكي آهنگسازي، نوازندگي موسيقي ايراني، نوازندگي موسيقي جهاني و موسيقي نظامي) در گروه‌ آزمايشي هنر بصورت متمركز و با شرايط خاص صورت مي‌پذيرد. لذا كليه داوطلبان علاقمند به رشته‌هاي ذيربط مي‌بايست نسبت به علامتگذاري بند مربوط در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام براي هر يك از رشته‌هاي ذيربط اقدام  نمايند.(حداكثر 2 مجموعه رشته مطابق توضيحات مندرج دردفترچه راهنماي شماره يك )برگزاري آزمون عملي و يا آزمون تشريحي رشته‌هاي ذيربط در اوايل مرداد ماه سال 1394 خواهد بود. توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص از طريق اطلاعيه‌هاي مربوط در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد. به عبارت ديگر اين رشته‌ها از رديف رشته‌هاي مربوط به پذيرش نيمه متمركز خارج گرديده و اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي رشته‌هاي فوق در شهريور ماه سال 94 همزمان با نتايج ساير رشته ها ي متمركز اعلام  خواهد شد.
2- سايرضوابط آزمون سراسري سال 1394 همانند ضوابط آزمون سال 1393 بوده و تغييري در آن ايجاد نخواهد شد.
3-متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-1363 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 را نخواهند داشت.
4- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1393 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز) حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1394 نخواهد داشت.
5- براساس ضوابط، دانشجويان دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي (بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 93 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 94 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 94 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 30/11/1393 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند. بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند.وبه عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.
6- مطابق مصوبه جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو و در راستاي اجراي قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجودر دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور (مصوب مجلس محترم شوراي اسلامي) سوابق تحصيلي موجود (اعلام شده از وزارت آموزش وپرورش) آن دسته از ديپلمه‌هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را طي سالهاي 1384 لغايت 1393 اخذ نموده‌اند و دروس امتحاني آنها بصورت نهايي و سراسري برگزار شده، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي مي‌باشند و سوابق تحصيلي تراز شده آنها به ميزان *حداكثر 25 درصد تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي* آنان اعمال خواهد شد.
*ج -آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام:*
داوطلبان مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه راهنما مدارك و يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در دفترچه آماده نمايند.
*د-داوطلبانيكه درزمان مقررنسبت به ثبت نام درآزمون اقدام مي نمايند:*
اين دسته ازداوطلبان لازم است با وارد نمودن اطلاعات درخواستي نسبت به مشاهده اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي و در صورت لزوم نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي براساس دستورالعمل به شرح ذيل اقدام نمايند.
الف- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي نمي باشند اجازه ويرايش  كليه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود را دارند.
ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي مي باشند اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خودراداشته اما اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت .
توجه: شرايط وضوابط ثبت نام وشركت درآزمون دردفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون درج شده است و هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام بصورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك‌ سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور (سايت سازمان)و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.
ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي توانند سوالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و يا با شماره‌ تلفنهاي‌ 9-88923595 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند. و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.

----------


## SNIPER

تکراری هست عزیز قبلا زدن تاپیکشو

----------


## hero93

- براساس ضوابط، دانشجويان دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و  مؤسسات آموزش عالي (بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 93 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون  سال 94 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 94 ثبت‌نام و  شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي  ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 30/11/1393 نسبت به  انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند. 

یکی از دوستام برای اینکه سربازی نره من  پیشنهاد دادم پیام نور ثبت نام کنه بعد مرخصی بگیره تابستون 94 بعد از اعلام نتایج اگه قبول شد بره انصراف بده حالا باید قبل از تاریخ 1393/11/30 انصراف بعده یا همون تابستون دوستایی که اطلاع دارند جواب بدند کلا امسال با پارسال چه تفاوت هایی کرده؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------

